# Mailing Passports to Embassies -- any get lost?



## Cathyb (Oct 17, 2006)

OK, I admit I am a worry wart:ignore:   We had to mail our passports to Cambodian Embassy to get our Visas into that country.  We could have done this in the Siem Reap airport but Singapore Airlines agent scared us with the story that if their computers were down, we couldn't enter the country and would have to sit and wait.

We sent them UPS and they got there.  Now we are checking and so far the Embassy has not returned them in their route back thru UPS.

Any horrow stories on this type of thing.  We need the passports in mid-January but if they do get lost, what is the process to get new passports?

I am going to cause an ulcer over this -- please share your stories!


----------



## ailin (Oct 18, 2006)

In the unlikely event that your passports are lost, the routine process time is 6 weeks, expedited is 2 weeks.  You do have to appear in person though.

Here's the procedure:
http://travel.state.gov/passport/lost/us/us_848.html

Since your trip is in January, take a deep breath, you'll be fine.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, we got our Visa and passports; BUT the carrier delivering (UPS) left the package on our doorstep!!!!  We were told if we were not home they would leave a note on door telling us where we could call to arrange another delivery.  The scary part was we were leaving for a week the day after the 'lucky' delivery. What if ......


----------



## short (Oct 21, 2006)

*How long did it take?*

Cathy,

How long did it actually take.  We need to get a Visa for a China in March.  I could physically take it in to the China embassy in LA but I want to know how long I can expect them to have it.  Should I pay extra to have it expidited?

Short


----------



## LisaH (Oct 26, 2006)

Short, If you live near LA, check with your local Chinese-run travel agencies. For a nominal fee, you can drop off your passport there, and pick up usually in a week. You can also expedite by paying an additional fee if necessary. By doing this, you avoid the long lines at the consulate.


----------



## Judy999 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Question about Visa*

If I need Visa for 4 - Do I get the multiple one for the entire family ?  I think there is a fee per person or there is a multiple fee for the entire family.

Would I also just need the 3 mths one as I am going to be there a couple wks?   Correct? 

Thx
Judy


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 29, 2006)

Short: We UPS two day and they signed and had it just under 5 working days and UPS'd us back.  I went online and read the country's Passport rules where this is also what they said.  You might Google China Passports and see what info they offer.  Good luck!


----------

